# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Best Widowmaker hack!

## Ferio74

Hi, everyone! Help me please! I am new here, so i can't find any hack, which is good for widowmaker? I saw a lot of hacks good for tracking (soldier, tracer) but can't find any of them for widow. Can you help me and give it to me with FULL instruction for idiot like me) thx)

----------


## Quintessential

> Hi, everyone! Help me please! I am new here, so i can't find any hack, which is good for widowmaker? I saw a lot of hacks good for tracking (soldier, tracer) but can't find any of them for widow. Can you help me and give it to me with FULL instruction for idiot like me) thx)


The BEST widowmaker hack is gonna be a memory hack, and nowadays they're likely to be detected fast as ****, unless you're planning on using a slotted/private memory bot which has a lower chance of detection but that's gonna cost you a lot, definitely more than 100 dollars monthly.

----------


## Ferio74

> The BEST widowmaker hack is gonna be a memory hack, and nowadays they're likely to be detected fast as ****, unless you're planning on using a slotted/private memory bot which has a lower chance of detection but that's gonna cost you a lot, definitely more than 100 dollars monthly.


where i can buy it?

----------


## Fiontox

I got this from Korean hacker community

----------

